# Opinions on reverence



## peksi (Oct 18, 2013)

those who use cubase, what is your opinion on it's reverence reverb?

i've got previous experience on live mixing / hardware reverbs and the first time i heard reverence with my cubase it sounded fabulous and i have not looked (heard?) elsewhere since. but i have not checked out the alternatives and honestly cannot say i am the best expert on the subject.

what do you think on reverence as a workhorse in classical / score / variable genre music composing? what would you prefer over it?


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 18, 2013)

It is a nice and good convo reverb and the best thing is that you can import true stereo IRs. If I use a convo reverb, then it is only this one.


----------



## Goran (Oct 18, 2013)

Didn't use it for some time in orchestral context, but love it and regularly use it as a piano reverb, has some pretty spectacular presets for top-notch piano room sound...


----------



## rickholets (Oct 21, 2013)

I use it pretty regularly, but I have to say that RoomWorks is quite good as well, and sometimes I find I get better results with that instead.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Oct 21, 2013)

germancomponist @ Fri Oct 18 said:


> It is a nice and good convo reverb and the best thing is that you can import true stereo IRs. If I use a convo reverb, then it is only this one.



I vote for Reverberate as alternative. Has much more nice tweaking options and even modulation, which is unique for a convo plugin!


----------



## re-peat (Oct 21, 2013)

Peter Emanuel Roos @ Mon Oct 21 said:


> (...) and even modulation, which is unique for a convo plugin!


Altiverb7, Melda's MultibandConvo and Hofa's IQ-Reverb also have modulation.

_


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah, this is more luxurious than to invert modulation plugs into the reverb channel., and more flexible, I think?

I saw the Hofa promo vid the other day and must say that I am impressed.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Oct 21, 2013)

If you insert modulation on the reverb channel, you will add modulation to the entire reverb. The trick is to try to add it only on the tail... Which cannot be done by using plain FIRs, so vendors are now working on more clever ways to do that.

Sorry Piet for being not up-to-date with the latest stuff  Will certainly buy Hofa (at least) to check it out. Thanks!


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 21, 2013)

Peter Emanuel Roos @ Mon Oct 21 said:


> If you insert modulation on the reverb channel, you will add modulation to the entire reverb. The trick is to try to add it only on the tail... Which cannot be done by using plain FIRs, so vendors are now working on more clever ways to do that.
> 
> Sorry Piet for being not up-to-date with the latest stuff  Will certainly buy Hofa (at least) to check it out. Thanks!



I know, Peter, but you can use 2 reverb channels with reverence plugs. One for the ER and one for the tail. But as I said before, it is not so luxuriously to do as you have it all in one plug.

When you download the Hofa plugin-manager you can test all their plugs free for 14 days.... .


----------



## Joseph_M (Nov 13, 2013)

I use Cubase daily but hardly if ever use its bundled plugins. Reverence is certainly usable but in the market of convolution reverbs, there's much better to be had, but you'll pay for it. There's a subtle "harshness" you'll sometimes come across on cheaper reverb plugins that may or may not suit your aesthetic. I've used Reverence on electronic type music many times and probably wouldn't have noticed any difference had I used something more expensive. 

If your doing orchestral type music I'd use something like Altiverb or QL Spaces, both of which are convolution reverbs. Altiverb is the best reverb plugin I've ever heard.


----------

